# Link between sinus and bowels?



## QuiQui (Aug 15, 2010)

I've been noticing that when I wake up in the morning my nose is always stuffed up. It remains stuffy until I have a BM, and then while I'm pooping, my nose runs and runs clear liquid. Does anyone else experience this or have any theories why it happens? Are the two body parts linked in any way?


----------



## Juliette (Nov 19, 2010)

Wow I don't know but I often feel the same way about feeling so stuffed up.At times I feel like I have barely any room for air to pass through at all.It often clears mid morning to afternoon thank goodness.


----------



## QuiQui (Aug 15, 2010)

Juliette said:


> Wow I don't know but I often feel the same way about feeling so stuffed up.At times I feel like I have barely any room for air to pass through at all.It often clears mid morning to afternoon thank goodness.


Try to notice when it clears. I can't be the only one this happens to!


----------



## SpaceNeedle (Jul 22, 2000)

ya..totally happens to me as well. I actually brought this up to a doctor at one point who proceeded to brush me off .. mucous membranes (sinus, bowel) linked in some way? NEVER! (BS) Try washing your nose out with a Netti pot before bed (salt + water). I use pretty warm water (not scalding / boiling hot though), and I find that I can sleep through the night without my nose getting closed up / congested. The salt water seams to relax my sinuses...


----------

